# How Long Does Your Projector Lamp Last?



## majorloser

*Please let me know how often you have changed lamps in your projectors!!!*

Well, I just changed the second lamp on my Optoma H78-DC3 after *630* hours and about 9 months (of course after the 6 month warranty). The first lamp was replaced after about *500* hours.  

The first lamp was replaced because the lamp was so dim the projector couldn't adjust the brightness up high enough to display the colors properly. The bulb did not burn out and did not trigger a lamp fault indication on the projector.

The second lamp triggers the lamp fault and shuts the projector down. I can turn the projector off and then on again and the projector would start up....but not always. So I changed the bulb.

I run the projector in "normal" mode, not "bright" mode so I'm not running the bulb at high output.

Ok, I'm not being picky since I don't have a problem changing a lamp every year. Just the cost of doing business as far as I'm concerned. I just wish the lamp would last for one year. My previous Yamaha DPX-1 lamps would last between 700 and 1,000 hours with no problem, but those lamps were rated for 1,000 hours. No complaint there. (Granted, I ended up getting rid of the Yammie after 2 1/2 years after the DLP driver board blew and repairs would have cost almost as much as the Optoma I replaced it with.) But Optoma says the lamps should last for 2,000 to 3,000 hours.

*Does anybody think I should send the projector into the factory for a "checkup"? *
After the first lamp went very dim the factory said to send the projector in for service. But if all it needed was a lamp they would change the lamp and charge me bench time + the lamp + shipping. That didn't make sense to me then when changing the lamp is so easy (even a caveman can do it). I changed the lamp and everything was OK. So I figured that was that, problem solved. But now I have this problem with the second bulb after just over 600 hours.

I'm just not having good luck with projectors :spend:


----------



## Harold Dale

Definitely, It sounds like your either getting bad bulbs or something is wrong with the projector. If I had to change 2 bulbs before the thing was a year old I would definitely get it checked out! Optoma's customer service is EXCELLENT! I did a warranty through them and they never even asked me for proof of purchase or anything...so I'd give them a call or email and ask them about it.


----------



## basementjack

I would send it in also.

the cost of bulbs is too high to replace after 5-600 hours.
plus if they find something wrong with the PJ, they might just give you a free bulb.

You might also check to see that your mounting conditions aren't adding extra heat.

I have an epson PJ behind a glass window in my setup.
my old projector was rear venting so it wasnt a problem.
the epson is front venting so it's throwing heat right at the window.
All that heat is getting trapped, so I added a $10 box fan to the shelf, and blow air over the whole area, now it's nice and cool...


----------



## Prof.

I think I would be jumping up and down on somebody if my lamp only lasted for those short hours..
That's terrible...Definitely sound like a bad unit...
I would be asking for two replacement lamps after all that trouble..


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

Is the unit in an area where it's building up heat? That'll cook 'em QUICK!
If it's "out in the open", that's _WAAAYY_ to often to be messing with high dollar bulbs.
Are you buying the bulbs from the manufacturer, or "O.E." bulbs, not some cheap "off brand" bulb?
Does this unit have an air filter that may be clogged? That'll buld up heat too.

My Sanyo PLV Z2 is about one year old and runs 2-3 hours almost every night, and runs on the weekends almost ALL DAY. I've never replaced a bulb, and it's not shown any signs that it's getting dimmer.
I've not found where on the menu to find the "HOURS USED" or "LAMP LIFE"..... but I feel at this point I've gotten my monies worth out this bulb.

Call tech support, or email them (IMHO)

Bob


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

My Sanyo PLv-z3 its about two years old and we watch at least 4 movies a week and there is no sing of the bulb needing to be replace, I agree with everybody else, you need to send it back!!:crying:


----------



## majorloser

Yes, it's in the open in an area where the AC duct blows past it.
I only buy OEM bulbs directly from Optoma (or any equipment manufacturer).
I use my projector almost every day for 3 to 4 hours straight.
Yes, the filters are kept clean and the unit is kept clean of dust.
Yes, the unit is on an APC SmartUPS that has AVR (auto voltage regulation).

To be honest, I'm just tired of sending equipment back to factories and waiting. I've got many nightmare stories that I just don't want to get into.

But, I'll see if Optoma can do anything for me raying:


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

When I had a problem with a Harman Kardon, they told me to check thier website for an authorized repair shop that is close to me. I had to drive about 35 miles, but it was much quicker than shipping it off somewhere.

Bob


----------



## mechman

My first lamp lasted about 480 hours. It developed a 'flickering' problem. Sent it back to Mitsubishi and they replaced the lamp for free. They also stated that the lamp should last at least 2000 hours with the average being 3000-3500 hours. 

It could be a bad ballast.

mech


----------



## Harold Dale

When I sent my projector off to optoma it was gone about 2 weeks. So not very long.


----------



## drdoan

majorloser, I have an Optoma H31 with about 3200 hours on the original bulb. You definitely have a problem. You might want to check your line voltage for surges (get a voltage cleaner/regulator if necessary). Is your projector properly ventilated? Make sure to keep it free of dust. It does sound like a projector problem, but, the above issues could be contributing to the problem. If you have the "high altitude" setting on your proj. use it as it will speed up the fan and keep the bulb cooler. Let us know what happens. Dennis


----------



## Guest

We had a Panasonic here at work eat bulbs like that. It ended up being a bad power board in the Projector itself. Panasonic replaced the bulb, the board, and sent us a second bulb for the first one that blew prematurely.


----------



## norpus

niget2002 said:


> We had a Panasonic here at work eat bulbs like that. It ended up being a bad power board in the Projector itself. Panasonic replaced the bulb, the board, and sent us a second bulb for the first one that blew prematurely.


Wow that is good service from Panasonic. Wish they had service like that here in Oz. Only horror stories of 500hr lamps and of sorry service here with Pana, although thankfully I never had to use them on my ae700 - was at 1200hrs and dim when I sold on that pj - it would never have lasted the 3000-5000hrs marketing spiel due to fading brightness (only had 4fL on a 108" screen on high lamp at last calibration). Sold it with a new lamp from price japan so new owner was very happy.


----------



## pwoon

Well, I have an Optoma EP719, and it's been almost 4 years, and the lamp still works. I've just started using it regularly to watch TV on the DirecTV HDDVR last year during the Olympics. Before that it was just to watch movies. I don't know how much longer it will last.


----------



## drdoan

Just FYI. I retired my Optoma H31 proj. for a BenQ W5000. The Optoma has 7,000 on the original bulb and is still going strong! If anyone wants to buy it, I am including a new bulb, but, It will be interesting to see exactly how long the original bulb will go! Dennis


----------



## GregBe

It is great to hear some of these stories. Most of the post you read are about problems, when I got my pj, I was expecting to change out the bulb every year or sooner. My bulb is rated at 4000 hours, so if I get even close to half of that, I will be pumped.


----------



## tcarcio

Well I hate to bust up the Optoma love affair, But my HD72 is on it's 3rd bulb and none have gone past 900hrs. The first time I sent it back they said it was the bulb and so I replaced it even though I mentioned that people were having problems with what was thought to be a bad ballast desiegn. They denied it and when the new bulb went out at 870hrs the PJ was out of warranty and Optoma said too bad soo sad. Then said for 350 bucks they could replace the ballast:no: I have a Benq that has 2300hrs on it and is still working fine. Personally I will never buy another Optoma but you may have better luck. I hope you do.


----------



## Machismo

Generally there seems to be quite big differences between individual lamps.


----------



## akan101

Well i think that to prolong your projector lamp life you should take care of few things. Please see this article. http://www.squidoo.com/tipsforlamp


----------



## lcaillo

The most important factor is the frequency of starting the lamp. One should avoid shutting down and restarting over brief periods. The start cycle applies very high voltage pulses to start the arc and wears the lamp faster than running it, to a point. The break-even point is probably somewhere between 1-4 hours of use, according to reps from Osram and Philips.


----------



## akan101

Hey guys please do read this article Tips for prolong of lamp


----------



## lcaillo

You linked to it once already. More is not necessary. I read it and made my comment because it left out the single most important consideration in lamp life, start cycles. 

I researched the issue of cool down many times with engineers from the manufacturers of the projectors and the lamps. The ones who know more than just repeating the owner's manual understand that thermal lag and uneven cooling are not a significant issue in most projectors. It certainly is good advice to let it cool properly, but not the only, nor the most important issue.


----------



## tiggers97

I've got a Mitsubishi 4900 in econo mode. Supposed to last 5000. So far I'm on about 500


----------



## drdoan

My optoma H31 (which is for sale) has over 7,000 on the original bulb. It was still strong when I replaced the projector. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb

Bulb life can be dramatically affected by the climate you live in as well. If you live in a location that is very hot and your A/C does not work well or you dont have any that will kill a bulb a lot faster as well. Projector placement is also crucial in that it must be able to breath properly good air flow around it is a must. Remember that heat rises and if your projector is right against the ceiling that can also create problems.


----------



## spartanstew

Panny 700: 5.5 years on the original bulb. It's used exclusively for movie watching a couple of times per week and has about 3000 hours on it.


----------



## tiggers97

drdoan said:


> My optoma H31 (which is for sale) has over 7,000 on the original bulb. It was still strong when I replaced the projector. Have fun. Dennis


Wow. That's pretty impressive. LIke the post between ours mentions, did you have the AC on it, good airflow, and economode? Or any combination of these?


----------



## Andysu

My projector LCD video lamp I think its rated at 2500 hours and I must have used 200 or so over the past few months ON and OFF it hardly gets used as I’m aware cost isn’t cheap and (home cinema is non-profit) other than cinema so use wisely don’t show it off all the time.

Lamps for my LCD are around £250.00 so sometime soon I’d have to get a replacement ready for the change over.


----------



## Gromitnz

I have a Panasonic PT-AX200 which started the infamous flicker at just 300 hours. I bought it off a solo man company who fought me over replacing it; I went to what we call the "Disputes Tribunal" here in NZ who ruled that he had to pay me out for the price of a new bulb. I have yet to see any actual money however... :rant:

Untill I see any money I'll be putting up with the flicker.


----------



## tcarcio

Why not just re-lamp it and when he pay's you you will be all set. I don't know if I could put up with my pj flickering all the time.


----------



## lcaillo

Aren't these the units that had the sticky iris causing this problem?


----------



## drdoan

In answer to a specific question about my Optoma H31, I used the econo mode exclusively as my HT room is dark. It had good ventilation, but, did shut down on occasion when it got too hot. Dennis


----------



## Gromitnz

lcaillo said:


> Aren't these the units that had the sticky iris causing this problem?


My unit was sent off for repair and the report came back that it was defintately the bulb. Also I could switch off the auto iris, and it still gave problems.


----------



## akan101

Well i had terrible experience with refurb bulbs. I prefer buying new ones.


----------



## paints

Gromitnz said:


> I have a Panasonic PT-AX200 which started the infamous flicker at just 300 hours. I bought it off a solo man company who fought me over replacing it; I went to what we call the "Disputes Tribunal" here in NZ who ruled that he had to pay me out for the price of a new bulb. I have yet to see any actual money however... :rant:
> 
> Untill I see any money I'll be putting up with the flicker.


Just curious. What mode are you watching in? 

I had the same problem. My remedy that worked was running in Dynamic Mode overnight (almost 8 hours), and shut it off in the morning. When I got home and turned on the game. No more flickers. I watch exclusively in Normal mode.

I've checked around and the wives tale is the lower powered modes don't burn equally and that causes the flicker.

All I know is I tried it and it worked for me. When I did this my bulb had 240 hours on it. I'm now at 1800 hours and haven't had a flicker since. Good luck.


----------



## barnhardt1

I have an Optoma projector, and the original bulb exploded after 600-ish hours (literally exploded - glass flying and smoke everywhere). The replacement bulb is in the 500 hour range and is visibly dimmer than it started, and it takes almost a minute to warm up when the projector is turned on. The projector is mounted in the open and has good airflow around it.


----------



## tonyvdb

barnhardt1 said:


> I have an Optoma projector, and the original bulb exploded after 600-ish hours (literally exploded - glass flying and smoke everywhere).


This seems to be a reoccurring theme with Optoma projectors. I have hears of about 10 people that have had this problem just here on this forum. Not good at all.


----------



## drdoan

My Optoma H31's original bulb is still working with a decent picture at almost 7,000 hours! I have replaced the projector, but, will sell the Optoma with the old bulb still in it. However, I am throwing in a new bulb to the buyer. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## ohcello

I have 750 hours on my PE7700


----------

